# Wonder Wine!!??????



## UBB (Jan 11, 2012)

While I was going through some of my dad's wine 'stuff' I found a few 'kits'. Now I'm not curious enough to even try this stuff but I thought it would be an interesting topic here. anybody ever hear or see this before?


----------



## robie (Jan 11, 2012)

Never heard of it, but I would try it anyway. Nothing to loose.


----------



## UBB (Jan 11, 2012)

robie said:


> Never heard of it, but I would try it anyway. Nothing to loose.



The stuff I would say is at least 10 years old. The wine mix and yeast packets are rock hard.


----------



## robie (Jan 11, 2012)

UBB said:


> The stuff I would say is at least 10 years old. The wine mix and yeast packets are rock hard.



The again, maybe not...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 11, 2012)

First off I would toss it out. Second, did you try and google it to see what you could find out.


----------



## wvbrewer (Jan 11, 2012)

Give it a try. You can only be out of a little water...Its up to you, you van always throw it out.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 11, 2012)

The box may be a great talk pce in the wine room!


----------



## UBB (Jan 11, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> First off I would toss it out. Second, did you try and google it to see what you could find out.



It's been hard to throw out any of my Dad's stuff. No I guess I haven't googled it either. Thought I would toss the pics up here to see if you folks had anything to say.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 11, 2012)

12% alc. - sounds good to me. I would try it. It would be special if it came out good. What's the downside? A little time and water wasted. 
Larry


----------



## Arne (Jan 11, 2012)

I would break up the ingredients, put em in some warm water and see if they will disolve. Next thing, get some new yeast and start er up. Never know what you mite come up with. Arne.


----------



## tomheli (Jan 11, 2012)

there still for sale $ 25.20 for 6 flavors


----------



## Dugger (Jan 11, 2012)

I remember those from many, many years ago - they were quite the rage .. but really not very good!!


----------



## cpfan (Jan 11, 2012)

I hate to say this...but it appears to be a Canadian company. Only about an hour from where I live.

http://www.wonderwine.com/About.page

Steve


----------



## jtstar (Jan 12, 2012)

I just read this whole post and you lead me to believe that your father may have past away if so sorry for your lost and if this is true and it was me going through my fathers thing I would go ahead and put this wine to the test and make it you have nothing to loose but your time and water and a lot to gain a memory of something your father left you which you will remember the rest of your life so good luck on your decision


----------



## JohnT (Jan 12, 2012)

I say go ahead and make it. 

You can truly say that the wine is 10 years old


----------



## rms (Jan 12, 2012)

WonderWine used to be available in grocery stores in this area a number of years back. It wasn't very good but it was homemade, 12%, and was drinkable (sort of) relatively fast. 

When I first started making wine a neighbor asked me if I made real wine or Wonderwine. He indicated that a hot Sat. afternoon consuming Wonderwine might be a good use of our time for nostalgic reasons.
 then


----------

